# Cuddle Ewe vs. featherbed... any experience?



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi everyone,I usually only post at the meeting place because I don't have fibro. But my mom does, and I am posting this question for her. She wants to try something different for sleeping, and is thinking about ordering a Cuddle Ewe underquilt for on top of her mattress. Then she thought maybe a featherbed on top of her mattress would do the trick. Do any of you have any experience with either one of these? If so, we'd love to hear about it. Thanks!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I have only heard about the Cuddle Ewe quilt. It was posted on another form. The woman who purchased it was very pleased with the results from it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Mannie.







Does your mum have internet access? We'd love to welcome her here if she does. I'm afriad I have no knowledge or experience of the the Cuddle Ewe. But I do use a mattress 'topper' - a quilt which goes on top of the mattress underneath the sheet, and I find it really helps me with comfort. It doesn't take away the pain (I have CFS) but it does make cosying down at night easier. I'm allergic to feathers so I think my quilt/topper is cotton or man-made fibers. Even an old duvet would make a good quilt/topper - that's what I used to use.


----------

